# Just basic Breakfast Sausage



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I think Catheders recipe was the closest to what I am looking for. But I am just looking for a basic breakfast sausage recipe that I can turn all of my deer into... My kids love breakfast.... Breakfast suasage patties would go a long ways in my family


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Colosimos in Magna has a great seasoning for sausage. All premixed and ready to go.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Colosimos in Magna has a great seasoning for sausage. All premixed and ready to go.


Colosimos has some excellent tasting sausage and +1 on the pre-mixed spices. We have Colsimos sausage at Smith's here in Hooterville and man it's real popular. I rarely make any breakfast sausage from scratch any more. I use pre-mix spices much of the time. They are cheaper in the long run and the ingredients are fresher IMO.

I get my breakfast sausage premix from Butcher & Packer. I like blend #10 the best: http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php ... cts_id=350

They have a farmers sausage, #8, that makes good burgers out of pork and wild game.

The premixed spices have neat stuff like Amesphos (tri-something phosphate) that makes the sausage juicy, and dextrose that makes it brown when you fry it, just like the store bought stuff.

Many of the pre-mixes are made at the same place and marketed in different packaging for different sausage companies i.e. lots of companies sell #10, southern stlye, or 010 breakfast pre-mix, same mix, just different packaging.

I did put up a basic wild game breakfast sausage recipe in Catherder's thread though. It worked for our family for 30 years or more.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like Nambaster and I are looking for the same thing. :EAT: (Hopefully, some tags will be coming my way this year.) 

Here is a question though. If I order one of these premixes, does it tell me on the packet how much game, pork, or fat to put in or do I use Goobs recipe for the ratios of meats and just add the packets?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Sounds like Nambaster and I are looking for the same thing. :EAT: (Hopefully, some tags will be coming my way this year.)
> 
> Here is a question though. If I order one of these premixes, does it tell me on the packet how much game, pork, or fat to put in or do I use Goobs recipe for the ratios of meats and just add the packets?


yes


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

> I grind or cut the frosty meat into small chunks, 3/4" to 1 1/2" in diameter, and then chill in freezer to keep frosty.

> Stir the seasoning mix into the water.

> Add "wet" seasoning to the frosty meat, mix well and then grind thru a 3/16" plate.


You can divide the breakfast sausage seasoning packages in half and do 12.5 lbs if you want.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's a good recipe for a breakfast sausage. It comes from Paul Kirk, if you know who he is:

2 Tbs fine sea salt
2 Tbs rubbed sage
1.5 tsp crushed red pepper
1 tsp ground coriander
1/2 tsp ground ginger
1/2 tsp ground thyme
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp ground nutmeg
5 pounds boneless pork butt
1/2 to 1 cup ice water, as needed

1. Combine seasonings
2. Grind pork in 3/16" plate.
3. Add seasoning to meat 1/3 at a time, mixing after each addition. It should be sticky; if too dry add water so that it binds together.
4. Cover and refrigerate overnight (optional, but yields best results).
5. Form into patties and fry. Or form into tube, cover with plastic wrap, and freeze.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bump....Next project is some breakfast sausage.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ground and stuffed at the same time thru same model of grinder as yours gdog:


----------

